# Cockchafer Beetle Photos



## GavinOwen1 (May 24, 2009)

Got some pictures of a cockchafer beetle last week.


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Ooh, those are beautiful! I have similar piccys of butterflies, but nothing like those beetles! :no1:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

wow what a coincidence, i only ventured into the wildlife section because i found one of these beetles today & had no idea what it was. was gonna post a pic to see if anyone could enlighten me. 

and now you have, thank you.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Excellent photos!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome, I love that last photo


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

I like these, though most people I know are scared of them!?! gawd knows why, they are comical, bumbling, innocuous creatures. Also called the maybug and billywitch.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

that 2nd picture is just amazing! ... what camera are you using?


----------



## GavinOwen1 (May 24, 2009)

Completely forgot about this thread, thanks everyone 

I'm using a Nikon d3000


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Some great shots there...

Yes, we call em maybugs...I took some 'sunset as a background' pics of these maybugs a few years back, but i havent looked for them this year yet?


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

cockchafer? what a name :naughty:


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

I caught one of these when i was 6 and it amazed me for hours haha. Then it flew off, and now, there seems to be lados of them about!


----------



## GavinOwen1 (May 24, 2009)

R3PTIL1AN said:


> cockchafer? what a name :naughty:


I do get a few dodgy looks when people ask what species they are :lol2:


----------

